# Whats a good rate per hour for bush hogging ?



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

What are you guys getting per hour to hog field edges ? I have an 8 foot bush hog and 97hp tractor.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Figure out what it costs you to run for an hour (fuel usage, expected wear and tear) and double it. That should get you a starting point and see if you make money, break even, or lose.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This exact topic was discussed recently under "custom harvesting". You'll find your answers there.


----------

